# Dzeko e Palmieri al Chelsea. Ci siamo. Ultimi dettagli.



## admin (22 Gennaio 2018)

Come riportato da Sky, ci siamo quasi per il trasferimento di Dzeko e Palmieri al Chelsea. Gli inglese verseranno alla Roma 50 milioni di euro più 10 di bonus. Le società stanno limando gli ultimi dettagli. Oggi l'agente di Dzeko potrebbe volare a Londra per trovare l'accordo con i Blues.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, ci siamo quasi per il trasferimento di Dzeko e Palmieri al Chelsea. Gli inglese verseranno alla Roma 50 milioni di euro più 10 di bonus. Le società stanno limando gli ultimi dettagli. Oggi l'agente di Dzeko potrebbe volare a Londra per trovare l'accordo con i Blues.



Dai, Kalinic e soldi per Radja, magari ci cascano.
Pare che abbiano ancora bisogno di soldi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, ci siamo quasi per il trasferimento di Dzeko e Palmieri al Chelsea. Gli inglese verseranno alla Roma 50 milioni di euro più 10 di bonus. Le società stanno limando gli ultimi dettagli. Oggi l'agente di Dzeko potrebbe volare a Londra per trovare l'accordo con i Blues.



Se poi non prendono nessuno sono pazzi..

Stanno in champions e in corsa per il 4° posto e spaccano la rosa al tecnico che già è in difficoltà...mah..

Certo che se questo sono gli effetti di essere sotto SA siamo messi male raga..


----------



## Ragnet_7 (22 Gennaio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Dai, Kalinic e soldi per Radja, magari ci cascano.
> Pare che abbiano ancora bisogno di soldi.



Hanno venduto Dzeko per l'età e per cercare di valorizzare il loro acquisto più caro della storia (Schick). Non penso proprio prendano un altro centravanti. Prenderanno più probabilmente un esterno a sinistra.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, ci siamo quasi per il trasferimento di Dzeko e Palmieri al Chelsea. Gli inglese verseranno alla Roma 50 milioni di euro più 10 di bonus. Le società stanno limando gli ultimi dettagli. Oggi l'agente di Dzeko potrebbe volare a Londra per trovare l'accordo con i Blues.



Incredibile. Tutto questo per colpa della disastrosa campagna acquisti estiva. Senza Dzeko la Roma è una Rometta.

E poi noi ci lamentiamo di Mirabelli e Fassone... Monchi e Pallotta in pochi mesi stanno disfacendo anni di ottimo lavoro di Sabatini.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Gennaio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Hanno venduto Dzeko per l'età e per cercare di valorizzare il loro acquisto più caro della storia (Schick). Non penso proprio prendano un altro centravanti. Prenderanno più probabilmente un esterno a sinistra.



Hanno venduto Dzeko perché hanno le pezze, se non arrivano in Champions buttano metà dell'incasso delle cessioni


----------



## Milo (22 Gennaio 2018)

avessimo un attaccante vero potrei ancora sperare... peccato...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Gennaio 2018)

La Roma, a questo punto, si potrebbe anche tirare giù; il problema è che resterebbero ancora Lazio e Inter.
Il Chelsea, intanto, che se ne fa di Dzeko? Giocano col tridente e nella posizione centrale hanno Morata e Batshuayi.


----------



## Smarx10 (22 Gennaio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La Roma, a questo punto, si potrebbe anche tirare giù; il problema è che resterebbero ancora Lazio e Inter.
> Il Chelsea, intanto, che se ne fa di Dzeko? Giocano col tridente e nella posizione centrale hanno Morata e Batshuayi.



La Lazio arriva terza in scioltezza. Sono due spanne sopra gli altri. La roma crollerà, visto lo smantellamento in corso e l'impegno in champions che rischia di protrarsi se superano gli ottavi. Dipende tutto dall'Inter. Nelle prossime 5 l'inter ha un calendario imbarazzante (Spal e Genoa fuori casa, Bologna, Crotone e Benevento in casa). Se per miracolo tra 5 partite non siamo a più 10 punti dall'inter ci possiamo sperare, altrimenti sarà meglio concentrarsi sulle coppe.


----------



## zlatan (22 Gennaio 2018)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> La Lazio arriva terza in scioltezza. Sono due spanne sopra gli altri. La roma crollerà, visto lo smantellamento in corso e l'impegno in champions che rischia di protrarsi se superano gli ottavi. Dipende tutto dall'Inter. Nelle prossime 5 l'inter ha un calendario imbarazzante (Spal e Genoa fuori casa, Bologna, Crotone e Benevento in casa). Se per miracolo tra 5 partite non siamo a più 10 punti dall'inter ci possiamo sperare, altrimenti sarà meglio concentrarsi sulle coppe.



Sono d'accordo sulla Lazio e sulla Roma. L'inter ha dimostrato che se comicia a far schifo, non ci sono SPal o benevento che tengano, fa schifo comunque. Ma quest'anno hanno Spalletti, non credo continueranno a perdere punti in questo modo, noi però al quinto posto a questo punto ci dobbiamo pensare. Con l'ambiente che c'è a Roma, queste 2 cessioni in particolare quella di Dzeko, diventeranno devastanti...


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Gennaio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La Roma, a questo punto, si potrebbe anche tirare giù; il problema è che resterebbero ancora Lazio e Inter.
> Il Chelsea, intanto, che se ne fa di Dzeko? Giocano col tridente e nella posizione centrale hanno Morata e Batshuayi.



Batshuayi Conte lo ammazzerebbe, nonostante gli abbia fatto vincere la Premier l'anno scorso, comunque lo cedono al Marsiglia pare.

Dzeko andrebbe a giocarsi il posto con Morata.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Gennaio 2018)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> La Lazio arriva terza in scioltezza. Sono due spanne sopra gli altri. La roma crollerà, visto lo smantellamento in corso e l'impegno in champions che rischia di protrarsi se superano gli ottavi. Dipende tutto dall'Inter. Nelle prossime 5 l'inter ha un calendario imbarazzante (Spal e Genoa fuori casa, Bologna, Crotone e Benevento in casa). Se per miracolo tra 5 partite non siamo a più 10 punti dall'inter ci possiamo sperare, altrimenti sarà meglio concentrarsi sulle coppe.



Dipende più da noi che da loro. Se non daremo continuità ai recenti buoni risultati e soprattutto iniziamo a vincere gli scontri diretti, non riprendiamo manco la Sampdoria 
Recuperare il quarto posto è una chimera comunque, dovrebbero succedere dei cataclismi biblici.


----------



## sacchino (22 Gennaio 2018)

Secondo me Kalinic gli serve come il pane...


----------



## The Ripper (22 Gennaio 2018)

bastava vincere col verona e col benevento,e potremmo dire di avere ancora qualche piccola chance, nonostante un -7 non facile da recuperare
Ormai è impossibile. 
Proviamo a dare tutto in EL.


----------



## DrHouse (22 Gennaio 2018)

onestamente, credo siano manovre inconcepibili.

a meno di una voragine da colmare per i paletti UEFA del SA, la mossa è terribile, anche economicamente.

perdendo questi due elementi ci guadagnano 60 milioni già immediatamente persi: perchè vanifichi il passaggio ai quarti di CL, contro uno Shaktar che a febbraio è sempre sulle gambe, e sono già bei soldi. e perchè metti a repentaglio una qualificazione diretta ai gironi CL.
Monchi si prende 60 milioni a gennaio e vanifica altrettanti milioni quasi certi per il valore della squadra.

sulle cessioni, brevemente: Dzeko per l'età ci sta cederlo, ma ad oggi è una sicurezza davanti. Emerson, con Kolarov coetaneo del bosniaco, stavano apposto per anni a sinistra... cederlo è folle, a meno di offerte supersoniche.
lo prenderei al Milan, per dire...


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Gennaio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> bastava vincere col verona e col benevento,e potremmo dire di avere ancora qualche piccola chance, nonostante un -7 non facile da recuperare
> Ormai è impossibile.
> Proviamo a dare tutto in EL.



1 punto tra benevento e hellas


----------



## Il Genio (22 Gennaio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se poi non prendono nessuno sono pazzi..
> 
> Stanno in champions e in corsa per il 4° posto e spaccano la rosa al tecnico che già è in difficoltà...mah..
> 
> Certo che se questo sono gli effetti di essere sotto SA siamo messi male raga..



No, perchè loro in giro per il mondo non se li caca nessuno, in fatto di entrate extra mercato non hanno nulla


----------



## DrHouse (22 Gennaio 2018)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> No, perchè loro in giro per il mondo non se li caca nessuno, in fatto di entrate extra mercato non hanno nulla



esattamente...

non mi sembra il caso di paragonare il fatturato annuo e le sanzioni UEFA.
la Roma 210 milioni con CL, EL e cessioni di spessore, il Milan 230 senza EL, CL e con il solo El Shaarawi a fare cassa.


----------



## Garrincha (22 Gennaio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Hanno venduto Dzeko per l'età e per cercare di valorizzare il loro acquisto più caro della storia (Schick). Non penso proprio prendano un altro centravanti. Prenderanno più probabilmente un esterno a sinistra.



Schick è in prestito per 5 milioni con obbligo di riscatto a 9 più 8 di bonus, alla Roma costerà al massimo 22 milioni, c'è l'accordo che metà della rivendita futura andrà alla Sampdoria e che non potrà essere inferiore a 20 milioni ma è un mancato guadagno, per il bilancio oggi non sono 42.

La rosa ha bisogno di un esterno destro di ruolo se vogliono continuare con Di Francesco che si sta dimostrando un integralista del 433, trovassero un Cuadrado o Salah sul mercato potrebbero migliorarsi rispetto al girone d'andata


----------



## Cataldinho (22 Gennaio 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Schick è in prestito per 5 milioni con obbligo di riscatto a 9 più 8 di bonus, alla Roma costerà al massimo 22 milioni, c'è l'accordo che metà della rivendita futura andrà alla Sampdoria e che non potrà essere inferiore a 20 milioni ma è un mancato guadagno, per il bilancio oggi non sono 42.
> 
> La rosa ha bisogno di un esterno destro di ruolo se vogliono continuare con Di Francesco che si sta dimostrando un integralista del 433, trovassero un Cuadrado o Salah sul mercato potrebbero migliorarsi rispetto al girone d'andata



Secondo me andranno su Deulofeu. E' giovane, tecnico e veloce, conosce già la serie A e ci ha giocato bene. Gioca sia a destra che a sinistra. A 15-18 milioni è praticamente in saldo, ed è un profilo che se sfonda ci fai potenzialmente una buona plusvalenza fra 2-3 anni, e se non sfonda, vista l'anagrafe non si svaluta più di tanto.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (22 Gennaio 2018)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Secondo me andranno su Deulofeu. E' giovane, tecnico e veloce, conosce già la serie A e ci ha giocato bene. Gioca sia a destra che a sinistra. A 15-18 milioni è praticamente in saldo, ed è un profilo che se sfonda ci fai potenzialmente una buona plusvalenza fra 2-3 anni, e se non sfonda, vista l'anagrafe non si svaluta più di tanto.



Probabile, anche perché Monchi lo conosce bene. Berardi sarebbe un suicidio, anche se ieri ha segnato.


----------



## sette (22 Gennaio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Incredibile. Tutto questo per colpa della disastrosa campagna acquisti estiva. Senza Dzeko la Roma è una Rometta.
> 
> *E poi noi ci lamentiamo di Mirabelli e Fassone... *_*Monchi e Pallotta in pochi mesi stanno disfacendo anni di ottimo lavoro di Sabatini.*_



Ancora nel 2018 bisogna leggere queste argomentazioni? 
"Siccome i ladri hanno svaligiato casa di tizio, non mi devo inca22are se hanno svaligiato anche casa mia"
Ma sul serio?


----------



## Garrincha (22 Gennaio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> esattamente...
> 
> non mi sembra il caso di paragonare il fatturato annuo e le sanzioni UEFA.
> la Roma 210 milioni con CL, EL e cessioni di spessore, il Milan 230 senza EL, CL e con il solo El Shaarawi a fare cassa.



La Roma dalla gestione Pallotta è anche senza main sponsor perché nessuno paga quello che chiede quando il Napoli ha la patacca anche sul sedere, già avere dieci milioni in cassa all'anno farebbe la differenza. 

Un problema della Roma è anche il montestipendi troppo alto, superiore perfino a quello del Napoli e dell'Inter


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Gennaio 2018)

sette ha scritto:


> Ancora nel 2018 bisogna leggere queste argomentazioni?
> "Siccome i ladri hanno svaligiato casa di tizio, non mi devo inca22are se hanno svaligiato anche casa mia"
> Ma sul serio?



Che c'entra? mi sa che hai frainteso... evidentemente anche DS quotatissimi come Monchi fanno fatica a muoversi in questo calciomercato. Nel suo caso sta pure distruggendo quello che c'era, nel nostro son partiti da zero.


----------



## Garrincha (22 Gennaio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Che c'entra? mi sa che hai frainteso... evidentemente anche DS quotatissimi come Monchi fanno fatica a muoversi in questo calciomercato. Nel suo caso sta pure distruggendo quello che c'era, nel nostro son partiti da zero.



Monchi è in una situazione peggiore di Mirabelli che è dovuto partire da zero (opinabile), ha trovato un buco da ottanta milioni il primo anno e forse solo di cinquanta milioni il secondo, come doveva ripianarli se non facendo cassa? L'alternativa non esiste, nessuno ti offre quaranta milioni per Juan Jesus


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Gennaio 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Monchi è in una situazione peggiore di Mirabelli che è dovuto partire da zero (opinabile), ha trovato un buco da ottanta milioni il primo anno e forse solo di cinquanta milioni il secondo, come doveva ripianarli se non facendo cassa? L'alternativa non esiste, nessuno ti offre quaranta milioni per Juan Jesus



Il buco lo ha fatto lui, per ora:
Karsdorp 20 milioni
Hector Moreno 8
Gonalons 5
Under 15
Defrel 23
Schick 42
TOTALE 115 MILIONI per un bel gruppetto di bidoni assortiti, escluso il promettente Schick (comunque pagato più di Salah ).
Questa la prima campagna acquisti di Monchi! 

E poi ha ceduto prima Salah per 40 milioni, ora Emerson Palmieri e Dzeko!!! Fossi un tifoso della Roma lo andrei a cercare a casa, altro che Mirabelli  il bello poi è che tutte queste cessioni sono belle plusvalenze merito del fiuto di Sabatini, che ha lasciato Roma in malo modo perchè perseguitato dalle polemiche...
Son curioso di vedere che plusvalenze farà con Defrel e Karsdorp...

A differenza di Mirabelli poi, quando Monchi chiama per cedere un giocatore, si presentano i top club come Liverpool o Chelsea che offrono decine di milioni (sempre grazie a Sabatini eh...), noi per vendere i nostri bisogna inventarsi tortuose soluzioni tipo prestiti o lesinare sui milioni per mesi e mesi (noi bisogna dire "grazie" al Piccione Galliani invece), senza parlare del fatto che con il FPF abbiamo molti più problemi noi della Roma.

Guarda, tra Mirabelli e Monchi mi tengo tutta la vita il nostro, almeno per quanto finora hanno fatto vedere i due.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Gennaio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il buco lo ha fatto lui, per ora:
> Karsdorp 20 milioni
> Hector Moreno 8
> Gonalons 5
> ...



Ma infatti la roma ha fatto un mercato sciagurato..
Adesso cedono Dzeko e Nainggolan in estate e tornano nell'ombra per sempre mi sa..

Il problema è che se questi sono gli effetti del SA a cui anche noi saremo sottoposti auguri...


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Gennaio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti la roma ha fatto un mercato sciagurato..
> Adesso cedono Dzeko e Nainggolan in estate e tornano nell'ombra per sempre mi sa..
> 
> Il problema è che se questi sono gli effetti del SA a cui anche noi saremo sottoposti auguri...



Il punto è che hanno messo in croce il tanto vituperato Sabatini, reo di aver preso Doumbia, quando la bella rosa di questi anni è 100% frutto delle sue capacità e del suo indiscutibile fiuto per i campioni. E' solo grazie a lui che in questi anni hanno fatto fior fior di plusvalenze e sopravvissuto al FPF... ora che non c'è più vediamo quanto ci mettono a distruggere tutto. Con la cessione di Dzeko, vedrai, si chiude un capitolo per la Roma e chissà cosa saranno in futuro.

E altro punto importante: non stanno facendo manovre al risparmio, anzi. Stanno facendo affari folli degni del peggior Galliani!


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Gennaio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il punto è che hanno messo in croce il tanto vituperato Sabatini, reo di aver preso Doumbia, quando la bella rosa di questi anni è 100% frutto delle sue capacità e del suo indiscutibile fiuto per i campioni. E' solo grazie a lui che in questi anni hanno fatto fior fior di plusvalenze e sopravvissuto al FPF... ora che non c'è più vediamo quanto ci mettono a distruggere tutto. Con la cessione di Dzeko, vedrai, si chiude un capitolo per la Roma e chissà cosa saranno in futuro.
> 
> E altro punto importante: non stanno facendo manovre al risparmio, anzi. Stanno facendo affari folli degni del peggior Galliani!



Eh am ai tifosi basta avere Er pupone in tribuna..

Mi sa che anche Totti si è fatto tirare dentro da scemo...finirà a fare il parafulmine per gli anni a venire..

Doveva prendersi una pausa e stare fuori dai giochi..adesso si è legato a doppio filo e non so come ne uscirà


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Gennaio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se poi non prendono nessuno sono pazzi..
> 
> Stanno in champions e in corsa per il 4° posto e spaccano la rosa al tecnico che già è in difficoltà...mah..
> 
> Certo che se questo sono gli effetti di essere sotto SA siamo messi male raga..



Per questo è obbligatorio credere alla champion e vincere con la lazio


----------



## koti (22 Gennaio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il buco lo ha fatto lui, per ora:
> Karsdorp 20 milioni
> Hector Moreno 8
> Gonalons 5
> ...


Eh già, se esiste qualcuno che può "vantarsi" di aver fatto male come Mirabelli o forse addirittura peggio quello è Monchi in questo primo anno con la Roma.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Gennaio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Per questo è obbligatorio credere alla champion e vincere con la lazio



recuperar 12 punti a spalletti è davvero dura onestamente..abbiamo un bel gruppo unito che lavora duro ma troppe lacune..senza un bomber non fai nulla..anche quando dominiamo facciamo una fatica tremenda a vincere perché per segnare serve un miracolo


----------



## Garrincha (22 Gennaio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il buco lo ha fatto lui, per ora:
> Karsdorp 20 milioni
> Hector Moreno 8
> Gonalons 5
> ...



Moolto opinabile, Kardsop è buono, come prospetto non lo vedo inferiore a Conti o Rodriguez, Schick è stato pagato 22, 5+9+8dibonus non 42, Under è una scommessa di plusvalenza futura che devono fare, si vedrà se sarà Lamela o Iturbe, il resto sono riserve per completare la rosa, le sole due osservazioni che gli muovo sono Defrel e un esterno destro di ruolo ma anche Mirabelli si è dimenticato quello a sinistra.

È stato obbligato a cedere Salah, Emerson, Paredes, Rudiger, Dzeko, cosa vuoi andare a cercarlo a fare a casa? Preferivi il tribunale fallimentare??? Un'altra cosa che i tifosi non afferrano è che sta vendendo a gennaio quando ha il coltello dalla parte del manico, a giugno quando devono trovare i soldi entro il 30 le offerte sarebbero al ribasso

Monchi ha venduto Iturbe, Iturbe santo cielo facendo plusvalenza, ha venduto Doumbia, dove stanno Gomez, Mauri, Paletta? Kucka uno dei migliori centrocampisti della rosa ceduto a due milioni è vendere bene?


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Gennaio 2018)

La Roma con sabatini prima e monchi ora stanno comprando bidoni da tutto il mondo vendendo i pochi veramente forti ahahahah
Però tutti i giovani del settore giovanile ovviamente a spasso, principalmente a Sassuolo


----------



## Heaven (22 Gennaio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti la roma ha fatto un mercato sciagurato..
> Adesso cedono Dzeko e Nainggolan in estate e tornano nell'ombra per sempre mi sa..
> 
> Il problema è che se questi sono gli effetti del SA a cui anche noi saremo sottoposti auguri...




Ma che effetti de SA. Il punto cruciale è un altro, la differenza sta solo nell'avere i soldi e non averli. Se uno ha i soldi fa tutto quello che vuole raggirando il SA. Noi speriamo di averli.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (22 Gennaio 2018)

L'operazione in sé non è sbagliata, è la tempistica che la rende potenzialmente catastrofica, perché se non entri in Champions per colpa di queste cessioni, praticamente riperdi i soldi che hai guadagnato e, come si dice dalle mie parti, "hai fatto pizza", cioè non hai concluso niente. Probabilmente questa fretta di cedere uno "grosso" (prima Nainggolan ora Dzeko) è dovuta a questioni di SA, in quel caso avremmo poco da ridere perché toccherà pure a noi. 
Ho letto la vostra interessante discussione su Monchi-Mirabelli-Sabatini. Io non andrei a spulciare qualche errore fatto quest'anno da Monchi solo per "consolarmi" delle vaccate di Mirabelli, perché il primo ha dimostrato ampiamente di saperci fare a Siviglia, mentre Mirabelli non ha mai fatto il ds prima di venire al Milan. Quanto a Sabatini, io tutto sto genio che vedono alcuni non ce lo vedo, è un ds normale che ha fatto cose buone e disastri inenarrabili (Iturbe e Doumbia superano di gran lunga certe genialate di Galliani). E vi garantisco che i romanisti dicono su Sabatini le stesse cose che abbiamo detto noi dell'ultimo Galliani, soprattutto riguardo certi affari strani a costo zero, tipo A. Cole ed Emanuelson solo per citarne un paio.


----------



## Jino (22 Gennaio 2018)

Il sogno è che vengano a prendere Kalinic...ma mica sono scemi.


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Gennaio 2018)

Senza Dzeko un harakiri e cosi regalano il quarto posto alla m***a


----------



## Pitermilanista (22 Gennaio 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> L'operazione in sé non è sbagliata, è la tempistica che la rende potenzialmente catastrofica, perché se non entri in Champions per colpa di queste cessioni, praticamente riperdi i soldi che hai guadagnato e, come si dice dalle mie parti, "hai fatto pizza", cioè non hai concluso niente. Probabilmente questa fretta di cedere uno "grosso" (prima Nainggolan ora Dzeko) è dovuta a questioni di SA, in quel caso avremmo poco da ridere perché toccherà pure a noi.
> Ho letto la vostra interessante discussione su Monchi-Mirabelli-Sabatini. Io non andrei a spulciare qualche errore fatto quest'anno da Monchi solo per "consolarmi" delle vaccate di Mirabelli, perché il primo ha dimostrato ampiamente di saperci fare a Siviglia, mentre Mirabelli non ha mai fatto il ds prima di venire al Milan. Quanto a Sabatini, io tutto sto genio che vedono alcuni non ce lo vedo, è un ds normale che ha fatto cose buone e disastri inenarrabili (Iturbe e Doumbia superano di gran lunga certe genialate di Galliani). E vi garantisco che i romanisti dicono su Sabatini le stesse cose che abbiamo detto noi dell'ultimo Galliani, soprattutto riguardo certi affari strani a costo zero, tipo A. Cole ed Emanuelson solo per citarne un paio.



Ma quale SA, il bilancio della Roma è un mistero buffo per le stesse ragioni per cui lo è stato quello del Milan degli ultimi sei o sette anni. Una lavatrice, un bancomat, ci siamo capiti? Non c'è nessun buco da coprire, solo tasche da riempire.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Gennaio 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Ma quale SA, il bilancio della Roma è un mistero buffo per le stesse ragioni per cui lo è stato quello del Milan degli ultimi sei o sette anni. Una lavatrice, un bancomat, ci siamo capiti? Non c'è nessun buco da coprire, solo tasche da riempire.



Ci ho pensato anche io, vendono tutti i big, partecipano alla CL e hanno comunque sempre VORAGINI in bilancio.

Mah...


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Gennaio 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Moolto opinabile, Kardsop è buono, come prospetto non lo vedo inferiore a Conti o Rodriguez, Schick è stato pagato 22, 5+9+8dibonus non 42, Under è una scommessa di plusvalenza futura che devono fare, si vedrà se sarà Lamela o Iturbe, il resto sono riserve per completare la rosa, le sole due osservazioni che gli muovo sono Defrel e un esterno destro di ruolo ma anche Mirabelli si è dimenticato quello a sinistra.
> 
> È stato obbligato a cedere Salah, Emerson, Paredes, Rudiger, Dzeko, cosa vuoi andare a cercarlo a fare a casa? Preferivi il tribunale fallimentare??? Un'altra cosa che i tifosi non afferrano è che sta vendendo a gennaio quando ha il coltello dalla parte del manico, a giugno quando devono trovare i soldi entro il 30 le offerte sarebbero al ribasso
> 
> Monchi ha venduto Iturbe, Iturbe santo cielo facendo plusvalenza, ha venduto Doumbia, dove stanno Gomez, Mauri, Paletta? Kucka uno dei migliori centrocampisti della rosa ceduto a due milioni è vendere bene?



Su Schick, ti cito la nota ufficiale essendo la Roma quotata in borsa:

_Il contratto prevede un corrispettivo fisso di 5 milioni di euro e l’obbligo, condizionato al verificarsi di determinate situazioni sportive, di trasformare la cessione temporanea in definitiva, per un corrispettivo di 9 milioni di euro.

Il contratto prevede altresì il pagamento di un corrispettivo variabile, fino ad un massimo di 8 milioni di euro, per bonus legati al raggiungimento da parte della Roma e del Calciatore di determinati obiettivi sportivi.

Inoltre, in caso di futuro trasferimento del Calciatore entro il 1 febbraio 2020, la Roma riconoscerà alla UC Sampdoria un importo pari al 50% del prezzo di cessione, con un minimo garantito di 20 milioni di euro, che sarà dovuto anche nel caso in cui il Calciatore risulti ancora tesserato per la Roma a tale data._

Sono 42 milioni (dei quali 8 sono di bonus variabile), da pagare entro il 2020, c'è poco da dire...

Doumbia è ceduto in prestito gratuito allo Sporting, così come Iturbe. A cedere i giocatori gratis così sono buono anche io.

Il bilancio è:
Fuori Salah, Emerson, Paredes, Rudiger, Dzeko (tutte plusvalenze per le quali devono ringraziare unicamente Sabatini)
Dentro: Karsdorp, Moreno, Defrel, Schick, Under, Gonalons (e son curioso di vedere quali di questi venderanno con plusvalenza)

E' opinabile, come dici tu, ma per me se fanno un'altra sessione così è la FINE della Roma che conosciamo.

Una cosa è cercare di costruire da zero come dobbiamo fare noi, partendo da una rosa zeppa di bidoni, una cosa è riuscire a distruggere in meno di un anno 10 anni di lavoro di Sabatini.


----------



## Garrincha (23 Gennaio 2018)

Secondo te Schick non sarà venduto entro il 2020? Eddai, se il giocatore non fallisce miseramente la Roma non sborserà mai quei venti milioni a meno di non diventare una superpotenza, a bilancio sono e saranno 22 su

Le plusvalenze possibili sono Karsdop, Under, Pellegrini, Schick, due riserve pagate poco per completare la rosa come Moreno e Gonalos, Defrel una macchia innegabile 


Il lavoro di Sabatini qual è stato? Prendere cento giocatori a sessione e azzeccarne uno? Lo sai che la Roma è rimasta a galla perché ha venduto tutta la primavera per fare plusvalenza? Come se il Milan vendesse Donnarumma, De Sciglio, Calabria, Locatelli, Cutrone, Zanellato, ecc... Un montestipendi alto oltre le possibilità della società

Comunque non vedo alternative proposte al fare plusvalenze per chiudere passivi di ottanta milioni, come se Monchi potesse fare diversamente ma ha voluto distruggere la squadra quando poteva cosa?

Doumbia è ceduto in prestito oneroso con obbligo di riscatto che scatta se lo Sporting si salva, Iturbe prestito oneroso con obbligo legato alle presenze, stesse condizioni di Bertolacci e Bacca già


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Gennaio 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Secondo te Schick non sarà venduto entro il 2020? Eddai, se il giocatore non fallisce miseramente la Roma non sborserà mai quei venti milioni a meno di non diventare una superpotenza, a bilancio sono e saranno 22 su
> 
> Le plusvalenze possibili sono Karsdop, Under, Pellegrini, Schick, due riserve pagate poco per completare la rosa come Moreno e Gonalos, Defrel una macchia innegabile
> 
> ...



No guarda che hai capito male. Se il giocatore viene ceduto la Roma deve pagare il 50% per un minimo di 20 milioni. Cioè se lo vende ad 80 milioni, alla Sampdoria vanno 40. Se non lo dovesse vendere, cmq la Roma deve pagare 20 milioni.


----------



## elpacoderoma (24 Gennaio 2018)

Mi pare un operazione in cui ci hanno rimesso tutti e non ci ha guadagnato nessuno.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (24 Gennaio 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Secondo te Schick non sarà venduto entro il 2020? Eddai, se il giocatore non fallisce miseramente la Roma non sborserà mai quei venti milioni a meno di non diventare una superpotenza, a bilancio sono e saranno 22 su
> 
> Le plusvalenze possibili sono Karsdop, Under, Pellegrini, Schick, due riserve pagate poco per completare la rosa come Moreno e Gonalos, Defrel una macchia innegabile
> 
> ...



Il "monumentale lavoro di Sabatini"  Fiori all'occhiello gli "economici" Iturbe e Doumbia, senza dimenticare Ljajic ahahaha!


----------

